# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Καθαρισμός RadioCD απο έντονη μυρωδιά.

## betacord85

καλησπερα στην παρεα!μια πελατισα μου εφερε μια ενα φορητο radio-cd για επισκευη...η συσκευη φτιαχτηκε αλλα βρομαει ουρα γατας καθως την ειχανε στο μπαλκονι τους ολο το καλοκαιρι και τωρα θυμηθηκανε να την φτιαξουν...τεσπα υπαρχει καποιο καθαριστικο για να φυγει αυτη η απαισια μυρωδια απο την συσκευη?ευχαριστω μπαμπης

----------


## Dbnn

Ισοπροπυλικη (καλα το λεω?) αλκοολη μπαμπη. 
Καντο μπανιο ομως.... 
Λεκανακι, πινελο και πλακετα πλακετα!

----------


## betacord85

η πλακετα ειναι στην πενα δημητρη απεξω εχει ποτησει...να φανταστεις για να βγει η μυρωδια απο τα χερια μου τα επλυνα με tide και καυτο νερο!το κακο ειναι οτι ολο εξωτερικα ειναι πλαστικο σε ασημι χρωμα και αν βαλω ισοπροπυλικη αλκκολη θα ξεβαψει λογικα...ακομα και η σακουλα που μου το εφεραν βρομαγε ουρα ακομα και το καλωδιο της τροφοδοσιας!

----------


## moutoulos

Καλά βρε Μπάμπη ... Είναι τίτλος αυτός "ουρα γάτας ..."  :Biggrin: . Άλλαξα τον τίτλο, και 
μεταφέρθηκε κιόλας.


Πέρα απο αυτό, δεν είχες βάλει και τόνο, και εγώ διάβαζα "*ουρά* γάτας", προσπαθώντας 
να καταλάβω/φανταστώ πως μυρίζει η *ουρά* της γάτας  :Huh: . 

%u0025CE%u0025B7-%u0025CE%u0025BF%u0025CF%u002585%u0025CF%u002581%u0025CE%u0025AC-%u0025CF%u0025.jpg

----------


## tasosmos

Αν ειναι ευκολο να αφαιρεθουν τα εντοσθια της συσκευης και να μεινουν μονο τα εξωτερικα πλαστικα τοτε θα λεγα να τα πλυνεις κανονικα με χλιαρο νερο και καποιο σαπουνοειδες. 
Ισως θα μπορουσε να κανει δουλεια και χωρις να λυθει η συσκευη με ενα σχετικα αραιο διαλυμα σουαζ σε χλιαρο νερο (ειναι αρκετα καλο για την αφαιρεση περιεργων λεκεδων-οσμων). Περασμα με σφουγγαρακι βουτηγμενο στο διαλυμα, μετα με wettex νωπο (με καθαρο νερο) και μετα με ενα στεγνο πανακι για να μην μεινει πολυ υγρασια επανω.

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

αυτό που θέλει προσοχή είναι η κεφαλή του cd

----------


## ironda19

> καλησπερα στην παρεα!μια πελατισα μου εφερε μια ενα φορητο radio-cd για επισκευη...η συσκευη φτιαχτηκε αλλα βρομαει ουρα γατας καθως την ειχανε στο μπαλκονι τους ολο το καλοκαιρι και τωρα θυμηθηκανε να την φτιαξουν...τεσπα υπαρχει καποιο καθαριστικο για να φυγει αυτη η απαισια μυρωδια απο την συσκευη?ευχαριστω μπαμπης



Τα εξωτερικά μέρη μπάνιο με χλιαρό νερό και *ξύδι*.

----------


## γάτος

Μπάμπη καταλαβαίνω ότι σαν σωστός επαγγελματίας, θέλεις  να παραδώσεις τη συσκευή άψογη, λειτουργικά και εμφανισιακά. Κάποτε τις βάζαμε και σε διάφανη νάυλον σακούλα. Αλλά εγώ θα πρότεινα να την αφήσεις ως έχει, για δυό λόγους: 
α) η κυρία δεν σκέφτηκε να την καθαρίσει η ίδια, πριν σου τη φέρει;
β) υπάρχει κίνδυνος να σου τη πει κιόλας γιατί αν την καθαρίσεις, θα της χαλάσεις αυτή την οικεία μυρωδιά! (μου έχει τύχει)

Ελπίζω να μη μου τη πέσουν οι ζωόφιλοι!

----------


## Dbnn

> Αν ειναι ευκολο να αφαιρεθουν τα εντοσθια της συσκευης και να μεινουν μονο τα εξωτερικα πλαστικα τοτε θα λεγα να τα πλυνεις κανονικα με χλιαρο νερο και καποιο σαπουνοειδες. 
> Ισως θα μπορουσε να κανει δουλεια και χωρις να λυθει η συσκευη με ενα σχετικα αραιο διαλυμα σουαζ σε χλιαρο νερο (ειναι αρκετα καλο για την αφαιρεση περιεργων λεκεδων-οσμων). Περασμα με σφουγγαρακι βουτηγμενο στο διαλυμα, μετα με wettex νωπο (με καθαρο νερο) και μετα με ενα στεγνο πανακι για να μην μεινει πολυ υγρασια επανω.



Σωστα αλλα απεφυγε το σουαζ. Εστω βαλε αλλα πολυ αραιωμενο

----------


## agis68

Tα πλαστικά αυτά που φτιάχνουν τα φορητά (μικρά) είναι πορώδη και τραβάνε οτιδήποτε.....εμένα μου φέραν ένα που μύριζε σάπιο ψάρι.....Αφαίρεση όλων και πλύσιμο με πράσινο σαπούνι να κάνει αφρό με πινελάκι όλη η επιφάνεια, μετά διάλυμα ξυδι (μηλόξυδο + ΑVA) και τέλος πέρασμα με ισοπροπυλική και ούτε....γάτα ούτε ζημιά

----------


## kostas_dh

Η μυρωδιά των ούρων της γάτας φεύγει με ένα διάλυμα 1 - 2 % χλωρίνης σε νερό
Μιλάω εκ πείρας γιατί έτσι καθάρισα την οθόνη του pc μου  :Biggrin: 20150214_143100.jpg

----------


## Zombarxos

αχαχαχαχ τ σου φέρνουν και εσένα.εμενα ο σκυλος μ κατουρισε τον πυργο ο μαλακας του υπολογιστή.μαλλον γιατι δεν τν πηγα βόλτα.αυτο π ειπε ο Κώστας πανω εκανα και εγω..δούλεψε μπορω να πω!

----------


## Panoss

Δεν πρέπει να το πλύνεις, να το επιστρέψεις όπως το πήρες απλά επισκευασμένο.
Σου ζήτησε να το πλύνεις;
Αν ναι οκ.

Όπως και να 'χει απολυμάνσου, να το ακουμπάς μόνο με γάντια μιας χρήσης που πετάς και φυσικά πλένεις τα χέρια σου.
Απορώ πώς δέχτηκες να το επισκευάσεις με τέτοια βρώμα... :Huh:

----------


## IRF

Προσοχή  αν έχεις έγκυο γυναίκα και η γάτα δεν έχει πάει ποτέ σε κτηνίατρο (κάτι που συνηθίζεται τελευταία λόγω κρίσης) *κίνδυνος τοξοπλάσματος(μικρόβιο που μεταφέρεται από γάτες, σε εγκύους προκαλεί αποβολές)*. Εξήγησε το στην κυρία και πες της ότι είσαι ηλεκτρονικός.Είναι απαράδεκτο να βρωμάει και η σακούλα.

----------


## lepouras

καλά από τον Μάρτιο που το είχε ο Μπάμπης ή θα έχει γίνει τουαλέτα για γάτες ή θα το κατουράνε οι γάτες της χωματερής.

----------


## IRF

Και όμως είναι η καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση σε κάτι που έχει μικροβιακό φορτίο το ξεχνάς για 3-4 μήνες και μετά το ακουμπάς.(όχι ότι γλυτώνεις πάντα αλλά συνήθως)

----------

